# Crummy Track



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Here's my Crummy Track. I only bought three of these on purpose, the rest came with batches of other stuff. I put stars on the ones I built:
Front:
Lehigh Valley 25 ft from American Model Builders*
B&O I-12 from Funero and Camerlengo*
Back:
Santa Fe from Athearn (in red) 
Virginia and Truckee bobber from AHM
Santa Fe from Gloorcraft* (in brown)
Union Pacific from AHM (With replacement cupola)
Santa Fe from AHM (black cupola roof)
Western Maryland Bobber from Silver Streak*

I still have a CB&Q combine caboose in the to do pile.
(I prefer building things to scenery, so the layout is a bit crude.)


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2019)

When I saw the title of this thread I wasn't sure if you meant crummy as poorly laid tracks or caboose tracks so I had to look.

You have a nice collection of cabooses and did an outstanding job on the ones you built. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Country Joe said:


> When I saw the title of this thread I wasn't sure if you meant crummy as poorly laid tracks


Me too. I haven't heard that term for years . . . I'm sure its been used all along but I just haven't run into it the in the past 30 years. Remember first hearing it 65 years ago from my uncle, who often called cabooses "Crummies." also meant a rail line built to lower weight standards I understand, or not well maintained.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes, got me too. Nice collection.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

The yard is cobbled together from old Atlas yard sale junk (the switches are brass) so the crummy track is pretty crummy...


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Country Joe said:


> ... a nice collection of cabooses .... :thumbsup:


I agree with Joe but shouldn't that be cabeese?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Caboose rhymes with moose.....and we don't say meese....:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I never heard that term either, but nice cabeese.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Hacks, buggies, vans, cabin cars...

Tom


----------



## Atlanta (Apr 29, 2019)

Caboose is the old word for rolling Cantine Car.
In an old directionary book of the turn off the year of 1898 is being written Caboose --> Cabeese like Goose --> Geese and like the rule of other double oo words what will become in plurality double ee.

But using the single word Coboose with another word like Car than the plurality will be done by the additional word of the Car --> Cars also Caboose Car --> Caboose Cars.

During Civil War Era Caboose Cars were named as House Cars.

Your collection of the different Caboose Cars is very nice.
It makes a nice additional Scenery to your layout.
Caboose Cars Service Yard were important in the past


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Caboose rhymes with moose.....and we don't say meese....:laugh:


But you don't say "mooses", either... at least not south of the 49th parallel.:dunno:


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I thought I was going to see a bunch of rusted tracks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2019)

Gramps said:


> I agree with Joe but shouldn't that be cabeese?


Seeing as English is my native tongue and I had 12 years of English classes in public schools and another year of English in college you'd think I would know the proper way to say the plural of caboose but sadly I don't. 13 years of education down the drain. :laugh:



Old_Hobo said:


> Caboose rhymes with moose.....and we don't say meese....:laugh:


But we do say a momma mouse has little meeses. :goofball:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> But you don't say "mooses", either... at least not south of the 49th parallel.:dunno:


I never said we did either.......hwell:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Country Joe said:


> But we do say a momma mouse has little meeses


Well, you do, anyway......:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Country Joe said:


> Seeing as English is my native tongue and I had 12 years of English classes in public schools and another year of English in college you'd think I would know the proper way to say the plural of caboose but sadly I don't. 13 years of education down the drain. :laugh:


Well, they didn't emphasize English for engineering majors.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2019)

Country Joe said:


> But we do say a momma mouse has little meeses. :goofball:





Old_Hobo said:


> Well, you do, anyway......:laugh:


Me and Curly.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Since they are not used much anymore by real railroads it is no surprise that there is confusion about what to call. Remember that the real things had different names on different railroads.
Oh, you could call a group of them cabooseseeses.


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

Interesting article in Wikipedia, states that the "common" plural as "cabooses". But I'm sticking with Cabeese.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caboose


----------

